# Anonimo, Panerai or Ennebi? Need Advie!



## beamlxa

How's it going! I have been following/researching forums for Anonimo, Panerai, and Ennebi. Based on what I have found, it has led me to join and ask for everyone's advice/opinion. I am currently in the market to purchase my first "fine" time piece. I have a Movado SE and a Philip Stein and love both, just time to expand my collection. 

So my question to everyone is, which one would you choose and why? I have noticed that most people own both (Panerai and Anonimo). Ennebi is very new but question the materials used for the price. All have unique styles. However, Ennebi and Anonimo are still establishing names for themselves, Panerai is already there add food for thought to the "uniques" factor of all these watches.

I am also looking for an "everyday, all around watch" and think they fit the mold. 

Please Help! Look forward to hearing from you all!

Regards, 

Mike


----------



## rsr911

Ennebi is to industrial for my taste. It just does not sing to me.

Love Panerai for its elegant simplicty.... of its early models. The new current direction of Panerai has lost me.

I LOVE Anonimo for its unique designs and that it is rare. They are owned by people who love them which is how Panerai started. 
Now a lot of Panerai owners have them because they are status items.
You own an Anonimo because they sing to you.


----------



## Escapement1

I vote Anonimo all the way. A few of us got together to talk watches at Tyson's Galleria a few weeks ago. I was wearing my Anonimo Professionale Crono and we visited a Panerai AD. Before I become an Anonimist I LOVED Panerai. But staring at them all lined up while comparing them to my Professionale they did nothing for me anymore. All I see are stamped cases and a brand built to sell to people looking to make a statement to other people- who rarely care despite what most think. Now a pre-sellout Panerai still sings to me such as at the vintage show in Vegas I attended where the specialists gathered. The new models just don't have a soul in my eyes anymore. As for Anonimo I'm on my third and can't wait to graduate to my fourth, fifth, fifty second....


----------



## beamlxa

It is great to hear your feedback! I do agree that they do look "stamped out". However Panerai does sing to me, just not when they are on other wrists and you don't know if it is fake or real (see some good fakes). Anonimo sings to me as well (Polluce, Milli and Pro, preferably). 

How does everyone feel about the current status of the company (read the Anonimo letter)? Cindy was quick to respond on where I could find an AD but service now and future is very important. Anyone recommend an AD of choice or secondary market (if you can find one)? Thoughts?


----------



## EL_Chingon

beamlxa said:


> It is great to hear your feedback! I do agree that they do look "stamped out". However Panerai does sing to me, just not when they are on other wrists and you don't know if it is fake or real (see some good fakes). Anonimo sings to me as well (Polluce, Milli and Pro, preferably).
> 
> How does everyone feel about the current status of the company (read the Anonimo letter)? Cindy was quick to respond on where I could find an AD but service now and future is very important. Anyone recommend an AD of choice or secondary market (if you can find one)? Thoughts?


I have had 3 Panerai's and had 3 Anonimo's. It appears that Panerai's have a tendency to move out the door faster than my Anonimo's. I just got my third Panerai, and for the price I paid for it, I could have bought 2 Anonimo's. The problem I have with Panerai's, is that everyone has them, but I always loved them when I first say them in 2004. After doing research on the Panerai's, I found out about Anonimo's and my first Anonimo was the Millimetri.

The Millimetri and Polluce are very nice watches and are great watches to start with. I would contact Toppers Jewelry or Abouttime, they will hook you up.


----------



## thetokyokid

Anonimo. You will not regret it.


----------



## ABoen

Had a few PAM's before, its nice but don't do much for me any more:think:. Get an Anonimo:-! You will love it.|>


----------



## jimyritz

I agree with previous comments--

If someone was looking for a flat out
cool watch that everyone and their brother 
doesn't have I would say Anonimo....

Marty at Abouttime or Rob at Toppers would be 
my recommendation.....


----------



## sjaakb

Anonimo, need we say more?.......
You will not regret it


----------



## David Woo

I used to own a fondale, back when I was doing research on the Decima Mas and the early panerais. I like the connection between Alessandro Bettarini (design engineer at Panerai) and his new watch company Ennebi, and how the fondale is based on the prototype diver that Panerai did not place into production. Then I saw some photos of the rare prototypes at Ferretti and I was hooked.
DW


----------



## Willith

Let me see...... :think:



















I say get all 3! :-!

Fit and finish you can't beat a Panerai, they have a great watch, but at a premium price. They aren't very rare, but not as common as a Rolex.
Ennebi makes a really nice watch too, I really like the bead blasted case on my Mictofo, but they have acrylic crystal and that can scratch pretty easily, so not too good for a daily wearer. Good price if you get one on the secondary market. 
Anonimo is a really nice watch too, they have unique materials/coatings (bronze and Ox-Pro). The finish isn't as good as the other watches, but at their starting price you can get one and not have to worry about bumping it on the desk. ;-) You can get a nice entry level Anonimo for just over $1K, pretty good way to check out the brand.

Panerai you can get on this site or the other common watch sites, I wouldn't recommend getting one from an AD or you'll pay a premium.
Ennebi, unless you get one on the watch sites you'll pay a premium price. If you want to get a new one you'll have to go through the US AD, it used to be Steve Kind, easy guy to work with and very personable.
Anonimo, like the others you can get a nice used one on the watch sites or even eBay. If you want a limited edition or something special I would recommend Martin Pulli, he has been great with me and always is quick to answer all my questions or help me find a watch. When I got my San Marco (from a WUS member) Martin helped me track down the proper tool to change the strap (it doesn't used a screwdriver), lets say that some of the other AD's weren't as helpful, unless the see a possible sale they aren't as nice. ;-)

I'm sure this will generate more questions, so let me know.....


----------



## jcoat007

Well, since you posted this in an Anonimo forum, I'm not surprised by the responses.

I agree with the comment that it needs to sing to you. The Ennebi's never sang to me. Panerai sings to me, but Anonimo really sings to me. There is just something so unique about Anonimo and their designs. I own five of them and think they are all keepers.

I will also add that the 2009 releases for Anonimo did not get me pumped up about the brand. I thought they were a little strange and not my cup of tea. And then the first pictures of the Polluce Magnum came out and I was totally floored. That is one stunning piece of watchmaking!!!!

Here are a few pics of my Anonimo's:


----------



## jimyritz

Fantastic collection of Nimo's? Do you have a favorite? 

How do you like the Militare w/the crown at the 6?

Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## rsr911

jimyritz said:


> Fantastic collection of Nimo's? Do you have a favorite?
> 
> How do you like the Militare w/the crown at the 6?
> 
> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, 
I have a Militare as well. I have a 7.25" wrist. I was not sure about the Militare whenI first saw it. Then it started to grow on me. Now that I have one I love it. All I wear any more are my Professionale and my Militare.

The crown at 6 works very well does not bother me. I like it because it is so unique. The pusher buttons on the left side of the case also work very well. Excellent design and sits on your wrist very comfortably.|>


----------



## a90b3

(in my biased opinion)... Anonimo all the way!!!

I like it that not everyone knows the brand and there are (still) no fakes in my area.
I guess that's true for Ennebi as well though-


----------



## beamlxa

Awesome! you all have been a great help! Anyone know where I can find a price listing for Anonimo? Having trouble finding it online...Yeah thos Deno Zei are NIIICCCEE! 

WILLITH: you make it so tough to choose , great collection! However with the Pan next to Anonimo and Ennebi, it almost looks a little to "formal". I always thought Pans were "everyday" watched but this pic stirs it up a little. 
That Polluce is sharp! I heard that Daniel Craig took off the Omega and through on a Polluce? 

I know that I did post this in the Anonimo forum, but everyones feedback had been great! Seems like most, love their Pans, but LOVE their Anonimos. 

Lets stir things up a little, haven't heard much about Ennebi, Anyone care to share a little more in depth? Also Deno Zei or Opera Meccana? Two completely different styles but which do you all where most? 

FYI I am going to post this same question that started the thread in the Panerai form to see what others have to say. I will compare and let you all know after some posts....the results should be interesting, given what happened in this thread.


----------



## David Woo

Willith said:


> I would recommend Martin Pulli, he has been great with me


Martin is great to work with.
DW


----------



## jimyritz

The Militare is really growing on me.

Not sure if I will buy another Nimo until I see
how they handle my bracelet issue...Basically,
all of the screws are defective--some have broken
and some have fallen out....

Your Militare is sweet....


----------



## jcoat007

I'm one of those people that doesn't have a favorite anything. I don't have a favorite song, favorite ice cream, favorite car, favorite watch...nothing. I like variety. If I could pick a favorite, I might only have one watch.

Having said that, the DZ SM is way, way up there. But there are some days that my Millemetri, with its simple, classic lines and style make me smile just as much. The Militare is great because it is so unique in design. The D-Date goes great with a blue dress shirt at work and the Prof RM is my go-to watch for a lot of things.

Oh how I wish I had a favorite, it would make life so much easier!!!



jimyritz said:


> Fantastic collection of Nimo's? Do you have a favorite?
> 
> How do you like the Militare w/the crown at the 6?
> 
> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> Mike


----------



## Willith

The Panerai I have in that picture is a little more "formal" than some of the other lines they have here's a picture of my 243, it's a diver tool watch, chunk of steel. ;-)










The Anonimo San Marco is a very tool watch too, here's a quick shot for comparison to the PAM243:


----------



## Escapement1

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! I need a San Marco. That will be my next piece, it simply has to be.... I still need to take pics of her but I got my first Dino yesterday and I haven't taken it off since. It's a red dial Glauco with tan and black Kodiak straps. The width of the strap and the case design just have me floored. I have to admit I have found a couple of minscule flaws while looking at through a loupe but it is simply amazing. The huge crown that locks down in a "bayonette" fashion is killer. The lines of the case display what could only be called brute strength styling. I'm in love. I've now gone from not being sure if I like them to being desperate for a San Marco and the double Nemo set with the dark blue and pale blue dials.


----------



## jcoat007

Oh no...another one with an Anonimo hook in their mouth!!!!



Escapement1 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! I need a San Marco. That will be my next piece, it simply has to be.... I still need to take pics of her but I got my first Dino yesterday and I haven't taken it off since. It's a red dial Glauco with tan and black Kodiak straps. The width of the strap and the case design just have me floored. I have to admit I have found a couple of minscule flaws while looking at through a loupe but it is simply amazing. The huge crown that locks down in a "bayonette" fashion is killer. The lines of the case display what could only be called brute strength styling. I'm in love. I've now gone from not being sure if I like them to being desperate for a San Marco and the double Nemo set with the dark blue and pale blue dials.


----------



## Willith

Anonimo bug bites itch and they are expensive to itch. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

Willith said:


>


Wow! Nice trio! :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Escapement1 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! I need a San Marco. That will be my next piece, it simply has to be.... I still need to take pics of her but I got my first Dino yesterday and I haven't taken it off since. It's a red dial Glauco with tan and black Kodiak straps. The width of the strap and the case design just have me floored. I have to admit I have found a couple of minscule flaws while looking at through a loupe but it is simply amazing. The huge crown that locks down in a "bayonette" fashion is killer. The lines of the case display what could only be called brute strength styling. I'm in love. I've now gone from not being sure if I like them to being desperate for a San Marco and the double Nemo set with the dark blue and pale blue dials.


Dude, Those Dino Zei are sexy watches with very desirable curves. Did u ... ....


----------



## beamlxa

Everyone has been a huge help and provides great insight and different perceptions on these time pieces....Lets change it up a little and stick with Anonimo....

So...how does everyone feel about the Militare? Even Dino Zei Glauco? Militare Vs. Glauco? 

They are both unique time pieces so, which one would you choose for every day (dress up or down) wear? 

I appreciate everyone's opinion, it is great to see what others see when looking at these time pieces!


----------



## rsr911

I was never a fan of the Militare....at first. Then it started to grow on me.
I bought an Ox-Pro Chronograph a month ago. Hardly take it off. It has become by far my favorite watch!! Can't get enough of it. Even my wife likes it.... a lot!!!;-):-!


----------



## Firenze

Stunning Militare indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## rsr911

Firenze said:


> Stunning Militare indeed. Congratulations!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Fatz028

beamlxa I would talk to Martin Pulli in Manayunk in Pennsylvania. He is the best to work with. He his honest and respectable and knows his stuff. I have delt with him on numerous occasions, and I always enjoy going to his shop.


----------



## jcoat007

I sold all my chronographs because I am just not a chronograph guy...but that one is sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!! I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers!!!!! Nice watch!!!!!



rsr911 said:


> I was never a fan of the Militare....at first. Then it started to grow on me.
> I bought an Ox-Pro Chronograph a month ago. Hardly take it off. It has become by far my favorite watch!! Can't get enough of it. Even my wife likes it.... a lot!!!;-):-!


----------



## Escapement1

beamlxa said:


> Everyone has been a huge help and provides great insight and different perceptions on these time pieces....Lets change it up a little and stick with Anonimo....
> 
> So...how does everyone feel about the Militare? Even Dino Zei Glauco? Militare Vs. Glauco?
> 
> They are both unique time pieces so, which one would you choose for every day (dress up or down) wear?
> 
> I appreciate everyone's opinion, it is great to see what others see when looking at these time pieces!


I can't speak for the Militaire as I don't have one yet, but notice I said yet. I just bought a Dino Glauco and love it so much I'm about to buy a pair of Dino Nemos to keep it company. The designs, case colors, strap colors... everything about these Dinos is eye catching. Such as the Nemo from the double set... black casing, dark yet bright blue dial, tan strap... it just pops like nothing I've seen. Here's my Dino, it yells look at me as well...


----------



## Firenze

What a massive and solid case is your Dino Zei. Very nice. Congratulations!


----------

